# My Lugwida are dying from the bottom up



## mybroste (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I have a 55 gallon planted aquarium with Red-leaf Lugwida, Combaba, Java Moss, Dwarf Baby Tears and Amazon Swords. All the plants are growing well, but the recently added Lugwida has gotten brown at the bottom of the bunch, the stems are very weak and the leaves are falling off while the tops are still very green. This happened with the last batch I got, any idea why this could be happening? My substrate is gravel and I have a 40w Aqua-glo light.

Video of my aquarium


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

That's a prett easy question to answer, not enough light. You have less than 1wpg of less than ideal light. What kind of fixture is it, i.e. power compact, reg fluorescent etc. Ludwigias will very quickly die at the bottom if they are not getting enough light.

Also out of curiosity what are the rest of your tank specs. You will definitely lose the dwarf baby tears, HC right, as it is recommended to use 3 watts per gallon or more plus CO2 and regular fertilization.

I would suggest that you read up on the sticky threads in the new to planted tanks forum. These will give you great advice on starting a planted tank.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/14684-new-tank-setup-guide-parts-1-a.html


----------

